# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] SONY ICF-SW55

## giannisg

Καλήμερα
Έχω το ραδιόφωνο ICF-SW55 το οποίο μετά από κάποιους μήνες που έμεινε αχρησιμοποητο σήμερα που δοκίμασα να το ανοίξω δεν ανοίγει αλλά μου έχει μόνο σταθερά αναμμένο ένα εικονίδιο ότι δεν έχει μπαταρίες και την ώρα.
Δοκίμασα reset άλλες μπαταρίες και με ρεύμα αλλά τίποτα.
Έχει κανείς κάτι υπόψη του να τσεκάρω;
Στο youtube και γενικά στο internet βρίσκω αναφορές για αλλαγή πυκνωτών αλλά οι βλάβες αφορούν θέματα ως προς τον ήχο και την λήψη.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Δοκίμασες να το κάνεις Reset; Το κουμπί είναι μέσα εκεί που μπαίνουν οι μπαταρίες!

----------


## giannisg

> Δοκίμασες να το κάνεις Reset; Το κουμπί είναι μέσα εκεί που μπαίνουν οι μπαταρίες!


Ναι το έχω δοκιμάσει το reset αλλά τίποτα...

----------


## giannisg

Διάβασα σε κάποιο ξένο forum ότι κάποιος με ίδιο πρόβλημα το έβαλε στο ψυγείο για 2-3 ώρες και μετά δούλεψε ,το δοκίμασα και όσο απίστευτο και αν ακούγεται τώρα δουλεύει και το δικό μου!!!

----------

